# Sting apparatus for keyways on the lathe



## ksor (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know what the right term for this apparatus is in English - teach me !  
	

		
			
		

		
	





but mounted on the lathe it should be used to make keyways INSIDE holes for the axle

I made it 'free-style' with material from the garbage can  
	

		
			
		

		
	



and now I have to do some welding of the hindge til the 'tower'.

Google translation is avaiable to the right just under the menu line !

Some more details here:
http://kelds.weebly.com/manuelt-stikkeapparat.html


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 28, 2013)

Most of the people I know would call it a keyway cutter attachment.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 28, 2013)

How about a broaching tool?


----------



## DMS (Nov 28, 2013)

Also called a "slotter" tool

[video=youtube_share;NpcKTtYPNKM]http://youtu.be/NpcKTtYPNKM[/video]


----------

